# Percentage of salmon die off after spawning?



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Does anyone here know the answer to this question for real ?


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, all species of pacific salmon die after spawning. Atlantics may be a little different but I'm pretty sure on the pacific variety.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Pacific salmon such as chinook, coho, pinks, and sockeyes will die after spawning. Atlantic salmon may survive spawning and return in later years to spawn again. The chances of Atlanitc salmon returning is not very high though. If I am wrong feel free to correct me.

Redneckman


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Yup all but the Atlantics die after spawn. Prob something like 20% or less return for a second spawn.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I've seen some pretty small kings come up before. Fish around 1-2lb size and usually they're the first ones to die. It doesn't seem to matter on size or age, they puke out.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

all salmon except Atlantic salmon die after spawning but a pacific may live for 2-3 weeks after spawning Atlantic will make a few spawning runs before they die


----------



## mriversinco (Mar 28, 2010)

All pacific salmon die within a few days to a couple of weeks after spawning. 2-4% of atlantic salmon survive to spawn again.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

probably dosn't matter but the females are the ones that live the longest I looked it up and they can live 2 weeks to 24 days but after a week or 2 they start to rot and are no good to eat


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

There has been coho's found that have survived or for some reason not ran at the right age. The percentage is 99.9% die, but I have a few fisheries buddy's that have told me of this. deff. not comon though.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Everyone once in a great while I saw a real black old male King swimming around, when I am fishing for Steelhead in the Spring. Usually in smaller creeks, and usually not far from some polished gravel. I always assume that they over-wintered and were hoping for some late lovin. :lol: Not sure what happens to them, but they never looked like anything that would swim back to the lakes, and turn chrome, again. Black like ink, every time I have seen them. Chrome hen Kings get caught in Spring every year, though.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes I wondered what would happen if you take those black fish and put them in the big lake. I almost bet they'd head right back up the river..


----------



## mriversinco (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, my above post was a little off. After asking through my salmon in the classroom project, the Michigan DNR didn't know much so I called an old buddy who works for the Washington Fish and Wildlife, he looked some things up.

Quoting from him, in pacific salmon it's EXTREMELY rare for them to survive after spawn. The one's with a shorter run have been known to survive, but very, very uncommon. In Michigan, I'd imagine all our runs are short compared to out west.

Atlantic Salmon have a survival rate of less than 5% and all survivors seem to be hens.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

so the black ones can go back out to the lake and live?


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Dudes...they die....


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Wonder why it is such a big deal to keep a snagged fish during the season then if they are all going to die anyway. Huh figures as much. 

Thanks for the answers guys this is all what I thought in the first place.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Atlantic Salmon have a survival rate of less than 5% and all survivors seem to be hens.


I've made the same observation with steelhead. Every dropback I've ever caught has been a female, never a male. Interesting that Pacific's can possibly survive the spawn, especially with so much shutdown occurring in their body.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I've made the same observation with steelhead. Every dropback I've ever caught has been a female, never a male. Interesting that Pacific's can possibly survive the spawn, especially with so much shutdown occurring in their body.


A few years ago we were plugging for early skams. Took a rip and boated an absolute tank... probably 16 lbs of rotting male steelhead. We didn't even lift it in the boat, and its still the biggest fish that Ive ever hit in the river. No pics no nothing, it was in as good of shape as a November king...LOL


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Caught a dropback steelhead a couple weeks ago on a shrimp and bobber from the pier. It was a buck, about 5 pounds...I remember thinking that I couldn't recall seeing a drop back male before; generally just hens.

Fought well for its size a couple of good jumps, unfortunately it couldn't be revieved. Luckily one of the regulars took it.

Wasn't really ugly, but was emaciated.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I've made the same observation with steelhead. Every dropback I've ever caught has been a female, never a male. Interesting that Pacific's can possibly survive the spawn, especially with so much shutdown occurring in their body.


Just because they don't bite as well the hens doesn't mean they all die and don't drop back. We catch drop back males trolling in the big lake all the time. 

Keep in mind repeat spawners make up about 15% of any given steelhead run on lake michigan river systems. On lake superior systems the number can exceed 50%. The primary reason for this number being so low is not due to spawning mortality but rather from angler harvest between spawning.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Just because they don't bite as well the hens doesn't mean they all die and don't drop back. We catch drop back males trolling in the big lake all the time.


I never said they all died, just that I've never personally caught one; I've always wondered about that though. I figured some males had to make it back, alot probably don't.


----------

